# Livery Yard Search



## DressageDiva1962 (24 March 2013)

I'm looking for a well run and friendly livery yard around the Ainsworth, Tottington, Ramsbottom, Holcombe, Hawkshaw area, not urgent as yet as our house is not yet sold, but we are hoping to move to one of those area's once our house is sold and we intend to buy a house within walking distance of a nice yard and those are the area's we'd like to live in. Not full livery as I like to look after my ponies myself, although part livery could be an option I'd consider.

Any recommendations will be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (25 March 2013)

I'm looking for a well run and friendly livery yard around the Ainsworth, Tottington, Ramsbottom, Holcombe, Hawkshaw area, its not urgent as yet as our house is not yet sold, but we are hoping to move to one of those area's and we intend to buy a house within walking distance of a nice yard and those are the area's we'd like to live in. A school isnt on top of my list but would be useful, a nice clean well run yard which is not full of screaming kids is paramount. Nothing against kids having ponies but some yards can resemble a kindergarten at the weekends and school holidays.

Not full livery as I like to look after my horse myself, although part livery could be an option I'd consider. The yard is more important than the house at this stage, a nice yard for horse is my main priority !! we're moving from our own place to a yard and the prospect of change is feeling quite stressful at the moment

Any recommendations will be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## BAILEY67 (8 April 2013)

Hi,

Can recommend the yard i'm on in Stubbins, very chilled and no children.

There's an outdoor school, good hacking close by and the owners are lovely,  someone leaving at the end of April so stable on yard will be available.

24/7 summer turnout with a winter paddock but can turn out in school if you see what i mean


----------



## AbFab (24 April 2013)

I'm on a fab yard in Hawkshaw.  It's small and well-run, everyone is very nice.  PM me if you want any more details nearer the time


----------

